# How much should it cost me to change lifters?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It shouldn't be billed more than about 4.5hrs labor. Done properly, it requires significant special tools to do the 1.4 without tearing apart the entire engine.(with the tools an experienced tech can accomplish the job in less than 3 hrs) On a 1.4 it's virtually impossible to do the job without the special tools in a reasonable amount of time, because you'd need to strip off the entire front of engine and remove the timing chain, and then remove the cams. This is roughly twice as much work as it should be.

If you can only find shops that want to quote you more than about 5 hours of labor, ask what the procedure involves. If they are going to take off the timing chain/front cover, it'll likely be cheaper to buy the tool set needed and find a shop willing to do it for the standard book time using the tools you provide.(it's under $250 for the tool kit)

1.8 is about the same time. But the procedure is more traditional and doesn't require as many elaborate special tools.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd try an engine flush long before I decided to go replacing lifters. I don't think you've done enough diagnosis to properly determine your lifters have failed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd try an engine flush long before I decided to go replacing lifters. I don't think you've done enough diagnosis to properly determine your lifters have failed.


This - are you sure it's not just the injectors ticking like they are supposed to?

Lifters don't normally start ticking on their own unless they're starved of oil and they collapse.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Most of the time the ticking on these engines is the EVAP purge valve getting noisy.


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

> I'd try an engine flush long before I decided to go replacing lifters. I don't think you've done enough diagnosis to properly determine your lifters have failed.




Thanks everyone for responding. He actually said we could try this first but in his experience it's usually the lifters.


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

MP81 said:


> This - are you sure it's not just the injectors ticking like they are supposed to?


That thought crossed my mind after I changed the oil, but a distinct ticking noise shows up randomly. 



> Lifters don't normally start ticking on their own unless they're starved of oil and they collapse.


Good to know but it's also true that I was lax with the scheduled oil changes, could that have taken a toll over time?


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Most of the time the ticking on these engines is the EVAP purge valve getting noisy.


I actually got the EVAP purge valve from amazon but couldn't get the old one off so didn't install it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The concept of 16 lifters failing at the same time is incomprehensible. Get more opinions.......this engine has 0 history of any lifters failing......not saying it has not happened but not ever reported on this forum.

IMO, this car should be diagnosed by someone, dealer or otherwise, that is familiar with the design.

Rob


----------



## mxgreen (Feb 14, 2019)

Robby said:


> The concept of 16 lifters failing at the same time is incomprehensible. Get more opinions.......this engine has 0 history of any lifters failing......not saying it has not happened but not ever reported on this forum.
> 
> IMO, this car should be diagnosed by someone, dealer or otherwise, that is familiar with the design.
> 
> Rob


From what I understand, only one needs to fail for this problem to arise, not all 16. There's several threads on this forum reporting lifters gone bad, here's one. 

I did take it to the dealer originally who said, they need to replace the knock sensor, the intake manifold and the purge valve. And in addition, the water pump and the oil gasket (?).


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Robby said:


> The concept of 16 lifters failing at the same time is incomprehensible. Get more opinions.......this engine has 0 history of any lifters failing......not saying it has not happened but not ever reported on this forum.
> 
> IMO, this car should be diagnosed by someone, dealer or otherwise, that is familiar with the design.
> 
> Rob


Come on man...Seriously? Who said all 16 were bad? 
All it takes is one to make a noise to warrant replacing them. Once you have the camshafts off the difference between replacing 1, or 16 is a matter counted in seconds. And the cost involved for parts is minimal, they are like $6 each.

I've had to replace lifters (yes all of them at once) on multiple 1.4L powered vehicles. It's does seem to be mostly Encores for some reason though. I have no idea why.

The forum is not the end all and be all repository of knowledge for this platform or it's engines. 

One other notable failure right off the top of my head, that I see relatively routinely that I haven't seen mentioned here once[besides lifters before this post.... ? ] Is floor shifter replacements...OH OH OH, and replacing g steering wheels for horns that go off all the time....WAIT, thought of another one....Exhaust camshaft and vacuum pump drive failures....OH snap....And **** it if I didn't forget that all the new 1.4s and 1.5s til about half way through 2017 have an issue with lifter bleed down causing cold start misfires.


----------



## Rosstude (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello,
I changed all my lifters out last July. I can not speak to the cost at a shop as I did it myself, not for the faint of heart.
The car had no power and sounded like it was knocking like ****, and had the death rattle at idle. 
Turns out all the rattling caused the knock sensor to pull timing in at any speed/RPM. Fortunately I had an OBD adapter and App on phone to tell me timing, temps, etc. That and I improvised a stethoscope (long screwdriver held to ear), so I limped home at 40MPH though the desert. 
It was about $500 for all the parts, 16 lash adjusters, torque to yield bolts, special took kit, and various gaskets. 
In my case it was a string of silicon gasket maker, which restricted the oil passage in the end of the intake cam and spilling into the variable cam adjuster, seen here https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...e-p0324-25-knock-codes-lifter-change-fix.html
Granted, I did not have to replace all 16 lifters, but they were cheap, and it seemed prudent to do all of them. 
If it is lifters, then ask, why did they go flat? Keep in mind they are hydraulic units, and oil pressure and volume keep them pumped up along with lubricating duties. 
Could be a restriction. Or it could be something else ticking, lifters make a **** of a noise, and a cheap stethoscope will tell. 
Best of luck.


----------

